# Oris



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Had a play (much scratching at head and stressful moments) with my digital camera, and in no time at all !!!! I came up with this result.......

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3164/269891...52b6213e4_o.jpg









Cheers


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Here you go


Must learn to put the url (or what ever they call it) in the right place. Thanks for sorting it out for me...


----------

